# Oops!



## Paul Downes (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for the typo. I meant to ask about a fountain pen NIB chart.


----------



## airrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Paul I believe you can edit and change that error.

Just open the thread and click on the paper with the pencil across it to edit.


----------



## Paul Downes (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey I didn't know that. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## airrat (Jun 14, 2008)

glad it worked,  only other option would have been sending a moderator a message asking them to delete or change it.


----------

